# Thursdays hotness, Danielle Loyd



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I know its early but Ive got a busy morning tomorrow lol.

sorry about the pic sizes.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Sweet as. Would definitely eat if on Keto.


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Jamie ohara is a lucky boy !!


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome girl today i wondered how long it would take for miss Loyd to grace the forum,


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

The ultimate scouse wag, nice till she opens her gob......(and I'm from liverpool!!).........


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd like a go on her, she'd get the best 20 seconds of her life.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Complete fox.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Top picture is a winner :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:bounce:logged into the wanc bank , eat her poo pipe defo:tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

so come on lads, Rate todays hottie? I say 9 out of 10.


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

wow forgot how hot she is. This thread is the first thing i look at every morning now


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> so come on lads, Rate todays hottie? I say 9 out of 10.


Yeh i'd go with a 9 outta 10! :thumb: I think its the fact she's a bit slutty that gives her extra kudos!! :innocent:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> so come on lads, Rate todays hottie? I say 9 out of 10.


I'd give her 1 :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheese said:


> I'd give her 1 :thumbup1:


 CHEESE YOU FUSSY FCKER:lol:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Lambert - hero of the thread.... he found neckid ones!!!

Edit - actually she's not neckid she has shoes on... must try harder! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

HA HA Cheese....

nice contribution Lambert...


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

There you go, Cheese.

untitled.bmp


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

And a few more...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> And a few more...


 Nice 1 Rich for contributing not just perving:lol: :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

she is a 10 if you gag the ho bucket


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> she is a 10 if you gag the ho bucket


Spit roast! You gag her i'll sh4g her :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Pushing the boat out today fellas, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

cheese you are a legend!!! with them pics... TAG TEAMS BACK!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

9/10 from me i save 10/10 for jessica alba and lucy pinder


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

No probs, Jay. Just like to do my bit. She's so airbrushed in most pics though, she looks like the Ready Brek kid, with a fcuking glow around her all the time. Haha.

Still....we all definitely would!

[IMG alt="post-10871-143614131599_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="22913"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/monthly_12_2009/post-10871-143614131599_thumb.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="post-10871-143614131607_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="22915"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/monthly_12_2009/post-10871-143614131607_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Surely I get points for nippleage...?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Reps 4 nips :thumb:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheese...Those pics are immense!! Good finds


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I would let her iron my shirt. Points knocked off for being a scouser though :laugh:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> Surely I get points for nippleage...?


Cheque in the post, if you find muff haha


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Would defo surprise her down an alley....


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

No thanks, cheap looking slut and has had far too many tottenham players inside her to even be considered.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Tasty said:


> No thanks, cheap looking slut and has had far too many tottenham players inside her to even be considered.


Cheap lookin slut,... exactly... you must not be on enough Test pal


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

NSFW

oh and - http://www.irishblogs.ie/images/260376.jpg


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

DaveI said:


> Cheap lookin slut,... exactly... you must not be on enough Test pal


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

marso said:


> nice till she opens her gob.....


She could open her gob for me ANYTIME.... :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> She could open her gob for me ANYTIME.... :thumb:


 me 2...mate

too many fussy complaining ungreatful people today.. Its Eye candy!!! why care what she sounds like:confused1: :confused1: :cursing:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> NSFW
> 
> oh and - http://www.irishblogs.ie/images/260376.jpg


WINNNNER!!!!

There it is folkes the money shot! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheese said:


> WINNNNER!!!!
> 
> There it is folkes the money shot! :thumb: :thumb :


its a fake dude lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DEJ said:


> its a fake dude lol


is it? theres a fair few on that shoot if i remember correctly. bugger


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

and imagine walking into your bedroom and seeing that on your bed, SMASH SMASH SMASH!!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Great pics lads,she gets extra marks for looking dirtier than a dogs ar5e:thumb:

Looks like i'll be cleaning up a full mix off my lap top later:lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

erm..i'll be back in about 5 minutes....some sexy shots there mate.....


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Shhhh!!!! i didn't hear that... let me have this moment will you, spoilled sport.

I had my suspicions :ban:

Still a good pic though :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

DNC said:


> Great pics lads,she gets extra marks for looking dirtier than a dogs ar5e:thumb:
> 
> thats right mate a .........:bounce:lady in the street and a freak in the bed:bounce:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

how come these threads dont get any ratings? should have 5 stars!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I'll be honest, that danielle lass does nothing for me, don't get me wrong I can see she is pretty and that, just doesnt X it for me.

Obviously would still stick me winkle picker in it, if was single and the chance arose, I just mean in celebrity terms she's not on my list, but my tastes are getting wierder - maybe turning gay :cursing:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> how come these threads dont get any ratings? should have 5 stars!!


Have jsut rated :thumbup1:

Think most guys right hands are to busy to be clicking "rate this thread" :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I'll be honest, that danielle lass does nothing for me, don't get me wrong I can see she is pretty and that, just doesnt X it for me.
> 
> Obviously would still stick me winkle picker in it, if was single and the chance arose, I just mean in celebrity terms she's not on my list, but my tastes are getting wierder - maybe turning gay :cursing:


Just coz she's not Ginger:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I'll be honest, that danielle lass does nothing for me, don't get me wrong I can see she is pretty and that, just doesnt X it for me.
> 
> Obviously would still stick me winkle picker in it, *if was single* and the chance arose, I just mean in celebrity terms she's not on my list, but my tastes are getting wierder - maybe turning gay :cursing:


nice disclaimer hehehe


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> nice disclaimer hehehe


Always got to have disclaimer 

Its prob just me, but hey, would be boring if we were all the same eh? I don't really get anything from Cheryl Cole either. I mean I can see she is conventionally beautiful... but there is something... she just looks like an overdone porcelain doll or something... reminds me of those kids that get put into those terrible US pageants. Just something...

Funnily enough I do like that ginger lass out of girls aloud, there is def something about her for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kimberley is the one for me out of girls aloud. dear lord the damage I would do to her


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I don't really get anything from Cheryl Cole either.





rs007 said:


> maybe turning gay


I say no more...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Kimberley is the one for me out of girls aloud. dear lord the damage I would do to her


 Ash I will try and drop her in before crimbo mate...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DaveI said:


> I say no more...


Damn, its pretty water tight when you put it like that, I must be an actual gay :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Ash I will try and drop her in before crimbo mate...


Fantastic - you taking requests now?

I request Lily Allen, I'll be fvcked if I know what it is, I am trying my hardest to hate her I really am, but she has got me good and proper :cursing:

That bird from Van Helsing, damn, I can't watch her without going into some sort of trance, she's hypnotic


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> Damn, its pretty water tight when you put it like that, I must be an actual gay


Confirming what we've always suspected mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Fantastic - you taking requests now?
> 
> I request Lily Allen, I'll be fvcked if I know what it is, I am trying my hardest to hate her I really am, but she has got me good and proper :cursing:
> 
> That bird from Van Helsing, damn, I can't watch her without going into some sort of trance, she's hypnotic


Rs she does it for me to mate!!!! will def drop her in soon... good thinking:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Confirming what we've always suspected mate


 T.F had a ly in today did you mate? :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm with you on the Lily Allen thing. :confused1: She's not very pretty hasn't got a great figure and her fringe is way OTT even so i get this feeling in my loins when i see her, she would have to have it no questions asked.

She definately take it up the wrung un!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Katherine Heigl :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

oh yes lily allen seems a dirty mare alright bet she does ATM


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Ash I will try and drop her in before crimbo mate...


very kind of you


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Her pu5sy would keep me awake at night though, unless you turn her off.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

cheese stop hijacking the thread.. we need to keep her for another day!!!lol


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

One more then its back to the Lloyd










Edit - Although she is lovely, i don't think she cuts it for her own thread mate. You have to be to picky when finding pictures of her, there are ALOT of bad ones.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

DaveI said:


> Cheap lookin slut,... exactly... you must not be on enough Test pal


Haha I'm on more than enough test, it's probably the tottenham player thing. I just couldn't.

Would you lust over a standard looking girl knowing that jimmy saville had recently had his peice in there? It's the same principle. I'm not stirring tottenham porridge.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheese said:


> One more then its back to the Lloyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im really not a pervert, honest, but I could look at that pic all day, in fact, fvck it, I might jsut do that. Boss will never fire me this close to Christmas. I hope :lol:

Its not even cos her ass is on display, there is just something about her to me, and some of you too it seems :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> cheese stop hijacking the thread.. we need to keep her for another day!!!lol


oops, sorry, my fault prob for droppign the suggestion :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Got to post this one, check out some dirty little b4stards arm going in for 1st prize hahaha, tickle tickle.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Boys your getting greedy lol

one hotness per day... you will all be cold turkey after xmas lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Got to post this one, check out some dirty little b4stards arm going in for 1st prize hahaha, tickle tickle.


Spot the freaky looking steroid abuser in the background, clearly visible by his 1000 yard stare and BEARD


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Boys your getting greedy lol
> 
> one hotness per day... you will all be cold turkey after xmas lol


sorry dad :lol:

Just like my lass trying to sneak tommorows door open on her advent calender to pinch the chocolate :lol:

Hand considered slapped :lol:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

rs007 said:


> That bird from Van Helsing, damn, I can't watch her without going into some sort of trance, she's hypnotic


Redeemed yourself back to straightness ther pal

kate beckinsale

shes my number one woman

you cnat have her tho she mine


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

there is some serious test flowin this weather :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DaveI said:


> Redeemed yourself back to straightness ther pal
> 
> kate beckinsale
> 
> ...


Just off the phone to Abyss Creations, have just commisioned a one off Kate Beckinsale real doll, she will be mine!!!

Better than the real thing, I imagine she would object to getting a hunting knife plunged in to her back while being rode - no such fantasy restriction required with the real doll :lol: :lol: :lol:

Was that too far? :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheese said:


> One more then its back to the Lloyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumb: I never tire of looking at this pic,i think she is hot,she's always got this nice little girly naughty thing going on even though we all know she'd steer it to her back door striaght away:bounce:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Just off the phone to Abyss Creations, have just commisioned a one off Kate Beckinsale real doll, she will be mine!!!
> 
> Better than the real thing, I imagine she would object to getting a hunting knife plunged in to her back while being rode - no such fantasy restriction required with the real doll :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was that too far? :lol:


You sure that PGF2a hasn't got some unknown side effects that are starting to appear, you should be careful mate :laugh:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

she willnot be stuck for a seat with that a$$ as long as my face is about


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheese said:


> You sure that PGF2a hasn't got some unknown side effects that are starting to appear, you should be careful mate :laugh:


I don't know but I have just been back onto them ordering a Cheese real doll, boy are you getting it :lol:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Just off the phone to Abyss Creations, have just commisioned a one off Kate Beckinsale real doll, she will be mine!!!
> 
> Better than the real thing, I imagine she would object to getting a hunting knife plunged in to her back while being rode - no such fantasy restriction required with the real doll :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was that too far? :lol:


*Makes note to hijack the delivery van*

*makes further note that RS007 will be on crimewatch very soon*


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Shhhh!!!! i didn't hear that... let me have this moment will you, spoilled sport.
> 
> I had my suspicions :ban:
> 
> Still a good pic though :thumbup1:


sorry to wreck illusions, just fake pics annoy the hell out of me, gets my hopes up too high lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

BACK TO BUSINESS OF HOTNESS:whistling:


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

This


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

id allow her to **** on my face.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely one of my favourites!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

She i fit but Jamie o'hara has to be a bit gutted knowing half the premier league has hung out the back of it!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> That bird from Van Helsing, damn, I can't watch her without going into some sort of trance, she's hypnotic


just for you pal


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> She i fit but Jamie o'hara has to be a bit gutted knowing half the premier league has hung out the back of it!!


Maybe it turns him on


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Maybe it turns him on


Ha maybe! The experience she has had she deserves a place in the world cup squad!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I know dan really well :whistling: went to Ibiza with her and a few friends last year, I have tons of pics of her :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> I know dan really well :whistling: went to Ibiza with her and a few friends last year, I have tons of pics of her :thumb:


Did you give her a good rogering? I fcking would!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> I know dan really well :whistling: went to Ibiza with her and a few friends last year, I have tons of pics of her :thumb:


I know her to but Ive lost her number.. can you pm it to me please? :whistling:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Er.... I could "lie" and say YES. but NO i aint. still time though, shes wants me BAD. Oh the storys i could tell hahahahahahaha..

took her to the gym a good few times to. get some great looks < IE: lucky cnut>


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

WRT said:


> Did you give her a good rogering? I fcking would!


Id have bet my house on you putting that!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Was on Test E 750mg/week when i took this pic, Nearly through her into her own bedroom and raped her :laugh:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Same as me really Rambo, i occasionally let Cherly Cole or Gemma Atkinson train with me but all the other blokes staring puts me off so i've banned them now. Anyway they hog my 5kg dumbells.... b1tches

My camera broke when we all went on holiday together though. sorry haha


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Stop it,


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> I know dan really well :whistling: went to Ibiza with her and a few friends last year, I have tons of pics of her :thumb:


Hi Rambo. Do you have any pictures of her fanny?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Was on Test E 750mg/week when i took this pic, Nearly through her into her own bedroom and raped her :laugh:


 You have made a great contribution to this thread but Im afraid we need more pics! URGENT:cursing:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Hi Rambo. Do you have any pictures of her fanny?


LMAO :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

preferably held open.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Im tying to upload one of her, In a very small bikkin laying on a lilo in the pool legs WIDE WIDE apart dont seem to be letting me.??????

No BS


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

try harder.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

try very hard!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Try hardest! or no presents for you this christmas!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Im tying to upload one of her, In a very small bikkin laying on a lilo in the pool legs WIDE WIDE apart dont seem to be letting me.??????
> 
> No BS


please do not tease!!

:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

WE WILL HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

this was after 3 weeks in Portugal so "added some pounds" :laugh:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

ZOOM in on pics 2. almost see her " Fanny" LOL


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

he tried hard reps are on the way you fookin legend


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh thats all well and good, but wheres the lilo pic?!?! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> this was after 3 weeks in Portugal so "added some pounds" :laugh:


 YOU ARE A LEGEND. MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE PLEEEEEASE? :thumb:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I've tried to upload a few more, but it keeps saying "file to big". aint got time to resize etc at the mo, I will maybe later.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Judging by those pictures i don't think i'd recognise her if she was lying on the beach next to me.

I be having a good look mind but i think she'd just look like another fit bird.

Did she get recognised much?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Also im DEAD if she sees this. LMAO


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

fair dues real life is always tops bud:thumb:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Judging by those pictures i don't think i'd recognise her if she was lying on the beach next to me.
> 
> I be having a good look mind but i think she'd just look like another fit bird.
> 
> Did she get recognised much?


Agreed,

She did yes MORE so in the night time, when done up. She never went topless though although alot of the other girls did, Funny enough shes a nice girl.

Phoned my up one wednesday and asked if i wanted to go for a Kebab in Loughton LOL

Pulled up in her Bently which i got a few pics of somewhere and we walked into the local Kebab shop.

Being a wednesday i nearly said NO cheat day on saturday :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Agreed,
> 
> She did yes MORE so in the night time, when done up. She never went topless though although alot of the other girls did, Funny enough shes a nice girl.
> 
> ...


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN:confused1:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry NO pics of us eating Kebabs LOL


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Here you go, sorry Dani's a bit out of focus lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I refuse to post on this thread anymore unless you post pics of your willy in her bum.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FPMSL reps to Rambo for making all the lads jealous :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no pics of you eating her kebab? :<


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> Sorry NO pics of us eating Kebabs LOL


Mate just be honest, is she your sister or something because if that is the case then you ahving these photos of her is not cool

:lol:

Still, post em up


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ha ha ha.......

How do i post vids rom my Iphone? I have a vid of her doing some "sexy(ish)" dance in a bikkini


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

im still waiting for the legs spread picture. come on John, get it posted lad :beer:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Not my sister HONEST ! She is my cousin best mate,

Danielle used to live up the road from me in Woodford<essex>, Now she lives in hertfordshire


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

"I've come to get my boy"

"Your boy?"

"My boy... i recruited him, i trained him, i captained him in Nam, i'd say that makes him my boy"

Now john you have to save the vid to youtube then give us the link :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> FPMSL reps to Rambo for making all the lads jealous :lol: :lol: :lol:


 WE HAVE A FEMALE IN THE HOUSE....

Jem do you drink from the fury cup? :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> WE HAVE A FEMALE IN THE HOUSE....
> 
> Jem do you drink from the fury cup? :lol:


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I will get busted for that  She knows im the only one who has it. LOL

Still got some more pics, I will resize later and repost, so keep this thread bumped.

Or even better MODS make this a STICKY hahahahahaha


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Jem is also beautiful


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> WE HAVE A FEMALE IN THE HOUSE....
> 
> Jem do you drink from the* fury* cup? :lol:


The fury cup? What is that, like a really angry looking minge? A green hulk-like fanny, with ripped and striated muscular labia?

I'll be keeping an ear out next time I am anywhere near RKs, if I hear anything that sounds remotely like "you wouldnt like me when I'm angry" coming from it, I'm out the window pronto-style :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Jem is also beautiful


you smooth bastard


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> The fury cup? What is that, like a really angry looking minge? A green hulk-like fanny, with ripped and striated muscular labia?
> 
> I'll be keeping an ear out next time I am anywhere near RKs, if I hear anything that sounds remotely like "you wouldnt like me when I'm angry" coming from it, I'm out the window pronto-style :lol:


LMAO, don't miss a trick do you. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Jem is also beautiful


 yes she sure is so I think we should have a jem thread when we have the pics from her show????????????


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Rambo you are a lucky bastard. Simple as. She is in my top 3 women, just looks 'normal'.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Also im DEAD if she sees this. LMAO


I'm sure she'd love all the attention, slag


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Rambo you're my hero


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

so far out of the hotness advant calender threads, this is the biggest thread with the most coverage..

but boy have I got a supprise for you boys & girls tomorrow!!!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I just tried uploading 7 more pics, Some good ones to, All saying to fcuking big.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> but boy have I got a supprise for you boys & girls tomorrow!!!


If you post those pics of me, that i PM'd you, i'm totally going to fall out with you dude :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> I just tried uploading 7 more pics, Some good ones to, All saying to fcuking big.


when this happens to me I just copy & paste... works a treat!!!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

copy and paste what big mate.? literally every pic says to big now?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> If you post those pics of me that i PM'd you i'm totally going to fall out with you dude :lol:


 :lol:

T.F. where have you been today dude look what youve missed:bounce:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> copy and paste what big mate.? literally every pic says to big now?


 copy the pic and paste into the go advanced box...

it works for me:thumbup1:

if you cant do it send me the pics and I will do it for you:tongue:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Mate you should know me better than that, i've not missed a thing, just searching for Danielle pics, with work filters, is a bit risky as there's quite a lot of 'dodgy' sites with pics of her on them.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i'v not been on much lately are you guys posting pics of the birds you've banged?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

I wished.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

lol rambo your a legend mate, reps if you get those other pics up, were you like the only dude with them on holiday as well? lucky git none-the-less.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo can I come on holiday with you next year please mate???


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Its ridiculous how many times ive refreshed/reloaded this thread in the hope Rambo has uploaded new pics!! :whistling: As hot as the other girls have been (couple of personal favs Eva Mendes and Gemma Atkinson) todays has really got me fired up!! The missus is in for it the second i get home...may print a few pics off to take home with me for good measure :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive been doing the same lol


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

sorry guys, I aint got time to resize them today. I will to it thought. just keep BUMPING so i dont lose it LOL


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

oh this one worked from Iphone :thumb:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't let us down Rambo!!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

You won't have to worry about that mate you'll be getting pm's daily till its done. No need to bump anyway just use search.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Some stuff Not Work Suitable on this site

http://www.starcelebs.com/celebs/danielle_lloyd.shtml


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Ive been in a meeting, have i missed the lilo pic??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

no. not here


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Rambo you are my hero.

Can you get a picture of her eating the kebab seductively while you pour water on her. That would be like porn to me. I will pay cash


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Tell her I am thinking of opening a Golds Gym in Liverpool and if she wouldnt mind sending he a few photos. I could probably give her a job


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Amazing rambo! you lucky lucky cnut!! :thumb:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

rambo you lucky bastard. are you some ripped up big bastard or something? i mean fcuk me we need to know what were up against if your going on holidays with that.

oh yeah man up and nail her, youll only regret it if you dont


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

shauno said:


> rambo you lucky bastard. *are you some ripped up big bastard or something*? i mean fcuk me we need to know what were up against if your going on holidays with that.
> 
> oh yeah man up and nail her, youll only regret it if you dont


she goes for premiership footballers mate so I reckon hes Peter Crouch


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Not massive,Im 6ft 1 " and 200 lbs and very lean. I'm a model myself 

Maybe i should ask her for some " pratice shots" both NUDE LOL

:UPDATE: I will be attemping to RESIZE some pics today. If any one is interested?

Here another Iphone pic to keep you going :thumb:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think i speak on behalf of everyone here...YES we are definitely interested


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Shorty1002 said:


> I think i speak on behalf of everyone here...YES we are definitely interested


x2 :thumb:


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Shorty1002 said:


> I think i speak on behalf of everyone here...YES we are definitely interested


x3


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

x4


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

X5


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Any update on this?????


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

are you sat at your pc with your cock out or something :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> are you sat at your pc with your cock out or something :laugh:


No, got a knot in the cord in my tracksuit bottoms!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

: UPDATE: Im actually going out tonight, and Dan might be coming. NO im NOT Bull****T*ng.

I'm going to get her to do some poses, front double bicep etc..... I will be claming REPS if this all pans out nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

claiming reps???? you'll own the fcuking site after that!!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> : UPDATE: Im actually going out tonight, and Dan might be coming. NO im NOT Bull****T*ng.
> 
> I'm going to get her to do some poses, front double bicep etc..... I will be claming REPS if this all pans out nice.


 :thumb :jammy git i am lookin at wifes boat race tonight but i will have beer goggles on:lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> : UPDATE: Im actually going out tonight, and Dan might be coming. NO im NOT Bull****T*ng.
> 
> I'm going to get her to do some poses, front double bicep etc..... I will be claming REPS if this all pans out nice.


 Rambo, I love you man:tongue:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

get her to hold her flaps open and squirt p1ss at the camera mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Rambo for president


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL Guys don't make my head any bigger just yet. Still not 100% if shes out. If she is i will be meeting her first. I know she wont have NO issues doing them. its if she come or not?

Any one here from Essex ?????? We are going Mojos in Woodford


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> LOL Guys don't make my head any bigger just yet. Still not 100% if shes out. If she is i will be meeting her first. I know she wont have NO issues doing them. its if she come or not?
> 
> Any one here from Essex ?????? We are going Mojos in Woodford


 iM FROM SOUTH WALES BUT I WILL SEE YOU THERE:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> LOL Guys don't make my head any bigger just yet. Still not 100% if shes out. If she is i will be meeting her first. I know she wont have NO issues doing them. its if she come or not?
> 
> Any one here from Essex ?????? We are going Mojos in Woodford


Im on m way there now!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

TBH it's FULL over plastic wannabes...

If you don't own/drive a Range Rover sport, Rolex, Blackberry,Fake tan, and Abercrombie & Fitch tops you AINT getting in.

I'm off soon train the disco muscles and for a sunbed


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Lol I like your honesty my man!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Result, im in a range rover at mo and ive got a blackberry! am i in???


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ive just picked some *blackberrys from the garden so im in!* :lol: *:laugh:* :lol:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> Result, im in a range rover at mo and ive got a blackberry! am i in???


Are you tanned <note> so tanned you make David Dickinson look like a ghost? :laugh:

If so your good to go...... LOL


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

ive a rover 25 and eat blueberries fcuk them lot


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Are you tanned <NOTE>so tanned you make David Dickinson look like a ghost? :laugh:
> 
> If so your good to go...... LOL


Applyng pro-tan as we speak


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Or you get the Dbol "crew"

18yrs old. Just started a dbol ONLY cycle, walk round like there tanks. In there skin tight PINK All saints tops... :lol:


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Ashcrapper said:


> get her to hold her flaps open and squirt p1ss at the camera mate :thumbup1:


Lol.....fair play, some stuff that comes from you is cracking. :laugh:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Or you get the Dbol "crew"
> 
> 18yrs old. Just started a dbol ONLY cycle, walk round like there tanks. In there skin tight PINK All saints tops... :lol:


 :lol:lmao BLOATED FACES AND TRAPS LIKE BREEZE BLOCKS:lol:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Bloated face, But NO there not even big enough for big traps LOL.


----------



## J.Hill (Aug 1, 2009)

this is why I go to the gym.


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Update?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Rambo.....


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Rambo you've let us down


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> oh this one worked from Iphone :thumb:


On that photo whats that in the back ground a swimming pool?


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm still waiting......


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Gutted!! We need pics!!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Let down...


----------

